# Finally some news



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Today I heard from my dealer with the news that I had a mid December build date and should expect delivery at the end of January. No confirmed build week yet so I guess it could all go pear shaped.

Just as i was seriously thinking about cancelling my order and asking for my deposit to be returned on what seems like a never never car


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I ordered mine end of August and have recently received a provisional build week of 15th December.
Delivery expected mid January. When did you order yours?


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

the order went in around 15 August


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine was on 30th August. My dealership keeps me updated every two weeks so far. Long wait but hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not going to hold my breath just yet, it's still only an estimate and anything could happen. Getting a definite build week is the next stage and once that has started it's about four weeks until it gets to your dealer if you are in the UK. However I suspect that cars built in December will be delayed a bit because of Christmas. I'm assuming that Audi gives its employees a day or two off for the holidays or they will at least allow them to listen to the Queen's speech whilst assembling your virtual cockpit. I would suggest that in the PDI you ask them to check for bits of stollen that might have got lodged between the doors and the sills which might potentially cause leaks in the future


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

First signs of some actual movement on the build front but, as you say, still not quite firmed up yet!! :wink:


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would have thought a delay wouldn't be too bad. Get the winter and gritted roads out of the way before you take it out. Or am I being paranoid.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Contacted my dealer today, and he said they had sold there allocation, and if I ordered today. Would get my car April/may 2015?

Regards


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

> I would have thought a delay wouldn't be too bad. Get the winter and gritted roads out of the way before you take it out. Or am I being paranoid./quote]
> 
> Isn't the whole point of Quattro that winter roads are easier and safer?
> 
> Could keep it cocooned in cotton wool and the only person to benefit would be the next owner!!!


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Contacted my dealer today, and he said they had sold there allocation, and if I ordered today. Would get my car April/may 2015?
> 
> Regards


This doesn't seem too bad but is that was what you were thinking?
Have you tried any more of the local dealerships?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

mister.c. said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Ideally I wanted a March delivery? so not quite sure at the moment. The dealer is the largest one in the area.

Regards


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

jont122 said:


> mister.c. said:
> 
> 
> > jont122 said:
> ...


FWIW I think it would worth a few miles travel or calls to the other dealers. I've not always found the biggest is best and for a few miles travel, or 30 minutes on the phone it will give you more information to help you form a view.

Mind you in a 40 mile radius I would have Doncaster, Sheffield, Wakefield, Leeds, York and Hull Audi (and having used 4 of them, none have jumped out as being amazing) so maybe you are more in the sticks or loyal to that big dealer. Still worth a few calls mind. Cheers.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Contacted my dealer today, and he said they had sold there allocation, and if I ordered today. Would get my car April/may 2015?
> 
> Regards


I'd try another dealership


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

mwad said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hello

Did as mister.c. suggested and finally ordered a Sline Quattro, with comfort pack and Technology pack from. Wakefield Audi (Sytners), as neither Sheffield or Doncaster, could get me a car until april/may.

Must say it is the best Audi garage that I have been to, Very Clean and professional. Far better than Doncaster or Sheffield!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

jont122 said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > jont122 said:
> ...


Excellent, what delivery period have you been quoted?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have been promised March 2015, dealer will give me a better time when they get a build date.

Regards


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Have been promised March 2015, dealer will give me a better time when they get a build date.
> 
> Regards


Which salesman have you ordered through out of interest?

The sales department at Wakefield is very good.

Service department is shocking.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

TootRS said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


The Salesman was, Craig Fairclough


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

finally have a confirmed build week 49  order placed on August 15


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do Audi built weeks run from April to March or Jan to Dec ?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Most of Europe works on calendar year week numbers.

Find it very confusing at work, like we say lets have a meeting sometime week commencing 1st Feb, they say week 5. Works for them but my brain doesn't get it without thinking really hard :?


----------

